# Problème de connexion sur Hotmail avec Safari



## abccba (12 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

Depuis plusieurs jours déjà, Safari refuse d'accéder à mon compte hotmail. Après avoir entré l'adresse puis le mot de passe, une page semble se charger mais on entre comme dans une boucle où reviennent toujours les mêmes adresses dans la barre d'adresse. Au final, la page ne se charge jamais.

http://login.live.com/?id=2
https://login.live.com/login.srf?id=2&lc=1036
http://www.hotmail.msn.com/cgi-bin/sbox?t=9S4[tout un tas de chiffres et de lettres]=1036&id=2
http://bl103w.blu103.mail.live.com/mail/mail.aspx?&ip=10.6.0.151&d=d3473&mf=0

Par ailleurs, je peux accéder à mon compte avec Firefox.

Merci d'avance pour l'aide.

Au bout de 10 minutes de chargement, on m'indique ceci :

"	 Windows Live ID est indisponible à partir de ce site pour l'une des raisons suivantes :
Ce site connaît peut-être un problème.
Le site n'est peut être pas membre de Windows Live ID.
Vous pouvez :

Vous pouvez vous connecter ou vous inscrire sur d'autres sites et services Windows Live ID ou réessayer plus tard sur ce site."


----------



## estomak (12 Mars 2008)

oauis moi aussi j'ai ça.
ca me le fait souvent et d'autres fois pas.
je fais comme toi, je passe par firfox, mais je sais pas à quoi c'est du.


----------



## abccba (13 Mars 2008)

estomak a dit:


> oauis moi aussi j'ai ça.
> ca me le fait souvent et d'autres fois pas.
> je fais comme toi, je passe par firfox, mais je sais pas à quoi c'est du.



Pas de réponse ?


----------



## Bilbo (13 Mars 2008)

abccba a dit:


> Pas de réponse ?



Ben si. Elles t'ont déjà été données :
Passe par Firefox ;
Prends une adresse ailleurs que chez Hotmail (recommandé).

À+


----------



## DDTL (13 Mars 2008)

J'ai le même problème et je passe par Firefox...


----------



## TheWildman (16 Avril 2008)

Moi j'ai le même probleme, passer par firefox je veux bien, mais sur mon ipod touch ya que safari,  donc le probleme vient de hotmail ou safari? quelle est l'astuce ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Avril 2008)

tuyaux déjà donnés plusieurs fois 
virer les cookies microsoft hotmail windows live msn et le cache
La plupart du temps ca  suffit pour décoincer.


----------



## pepeVitree (2 Septembre 2008)

bonjour,
et par firefox l'accès hotmail fonctionne ? des paramétrages particuliers sont-ils nécessaires? merci d'avance


----------

